# Mechanik des Auktionshauses



## Devil4u (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Mir ist Heute etwas ganz merkwürdiges passiert, Ich habe auf ein Gegenstand der 20k Mindestpreis hatte zu beginn 25k geboten.
Eigentlich weil ich gedacht habe das momentane Gebot sei auf 20k. 
Soweit sogut, ich habe die Auktion weiter verfolgt und blieb bis zum Ende der Höchstbietende.
Als ich dann den Gegenstand Abgeholt habe, bekam ich zum Gegenstand noch eine 5K Rückzahlung. Habe also zum Schluss nur die 20k Mindestpreis bezahlen müssen.
Sehe ich das also Richtig, dass ich bsp. für ein Item welches ich "unbedingt" will, aber der Sofortkaufpreis zu hoch ist, auch einfach Sofortkaufpreis - 1G bezahlen kann, abwarten bis die Auktion Endet, und dann nur den Mindestpreis bezahlen muss.
Denn wenn ich für ein Item mit Sofortkaufpreis 100k dann 99,999 Gold hinblätter, kann mich niemand mehr überbieten, ausser er holt es sich per Sofortpreis. Und die Differenz zum Mindestpreis bekomm ich zurückerstattet 

Hat jemand ändliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

Ja das wird schon so sein. So is es bei Ebay beispielsweise auch...

Du gibst ja ein Gebot ab, welches dein (aktuelles) Höchstgebot darstellt. Das ist nicht gleich der Preis den du auch bezahlst.
Es stellt dar was du bereit bist auszugeben. Im Endeffekt zahlst du aber nur das was minimal über dem Preis des nach dir am höchsbietenden liegt.
Wenn du ein Gebot machst steht dann ja bereits eine Zahl in dem Feld. Das is das Mindestgebot was du machen kannst. Die Schritte errechnen sich aus der Höhe des Gesamtpreises soweit ich weiß.

Eine gängige Methode bei Ebay beispielsweise ist es den Preis hochzutreiben indem du einfach nen Freund auf deine Auktion bieten lässt. So kannste das bei D3 im Prinzip auch machen falls dir das Gebot was jemand für dein Item abgegeben hat zu niedrig is ^^


----------



## Devil4u (12. Juni 2012)

Sollte es nicht so sein, dass wenn ich sage, ich Zahle 30k und niemand mehr bietet ich 30k dafür zahle?
denn was ich jetzt erlebt habe war. Ich sage ich zahle dafür 25k muss dann aber trotzdem nur 20k zahlen weil das als Mindestgebot angegeben war.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Ja... Is doch richtig so... ^^

Du verwechselst das glaub ich mehr mit ner "richtigen" Auktion...
"Bietet jemand mehr? Mehr als 25.000? Höre ich mehr? 25.000 zum ersten, zum zweiten uuund zum dritten! 25.000 für diese wunderschöne Breitaxt von dem Herrn in der bronzefarbenen Plattenrüstung! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!" 

Bei Onlineauktionen ist dies jedoch schon das gängige Verfahren... Finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch besser so. Wenn jemand einen höheren Preis erzielen will dann soll er halt auch das Mindestgebot höher setzen.


----------

